# 57G Rimless Needs a New Scape



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I decided to tear down my 57G Low Tech tank... This tank will be converted to a Low Maintenance CO2 injected tank. I'm thinking about a Nature Aquarium Aquascape.... inspired by Bien Lim's Hidden River tank.

Here it is now... still contemplating on some ideas. Please feel free to post your suggestions.










A closer shot...


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Can't wait to see this! Are you putting any discus in this tank Bro?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice piece of wood! Where did you get it from?


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

MELLO said:


> Can't wait to see this! Are you putting any discus in this tank Bro?


The tank looks familiar eh? 

Yes Pre, I'm planning to house my contest fish in here.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Nice piece of wood! Where did you get it from?


Thanks crazy 72.

I got the entire setup from Rommel 6 months ago. Maybe Rommel can chime on this.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

crimper said:


> Thanks crazy 72.
> 
> I got the entire setup from Rommel 6 months ago. Maybe Rommel can chime on this.


I got the wood @ bigalsonline.com
Pretty nice wood and good price


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Hm. Move the trunk to far right, tie petite anubias to ends of the branches for leaves, boblitis for ferns around the base? Hydrocotyle Tripartia for foreground plant. Should make a nice easy to manage low co2 scape


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Reckon said:


> Hm. Move the trunk to far right, tie petite anubias to ends of the branches for leaves, boblitis for ferns around the base? Hydrocotyle Tripartia for foreground plant. Should make a nice easy to manage low co2 scape


Thanks for your input Reckon. No red plants this time :bigsmile:


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Looking good so far!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Move the tree closer to the right corner and leave a wider space on the left


----------

